# How do you fall?



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

cracked rib, because i looked back to see if my friends were keeping up


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

ouch to that. i've had a bruised tailbone for the last 7 weeks. i kept falling right on my a$$. i couldn't sit down for a few days after.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

>_< 120 stiches back when i was 13...i went off a jump and my friend was right behind me...and hit me right in the back with the nose of his board...ripped though everything


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

i am actually goin through my worst one right now. happened yesterday, i was doing 30ft backside boardslide and caught edge 1/2ft from end, and lucky me i went straight to ice, and have nice bruise w/ a lil trouble bending and sitting. haha good stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Earlier this season, somehow i ended up falling and nailing my head on some ice. I dont remember how it happened, or how I got down the hill, but I have two nice dents in my helmet now. Another time i was trying to catch up to some friends who were waiting on me at the lift and I got twisted up and fell, and the back of my binding went right up my crack and I legitimatly thought I was gonna poo myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

impeesia said:


> Earlier this season, somehow i ended up falling and nailing my head on some ice. I dont remember how it happened, or how I got down the hill, but I have two nice dents in my helmet now. Another time i was trying to catch up to some friends who were waiting on me at the lift and I got twisted up and fell, and the back of my binding went right up my crack and I legitimatly thought I was gonna poo myself.


:laugh: funny ****


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah that was a good one.


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

ive rocked my knees a few times to the point they were so swollen. Ive had a couple tumbles but nothing that bad. My worst winter injury came way of a GTsnow racer about 12 years ago.. :laugh:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

i've gotten pretty lucky so far, nothing too bad.. usually i have trouble landing jumps, cuz i can't land on the board flat (i always land on an edge) and usually fall forward and my knees hit the snow, hard!...haha

so far i can ride down any slope without falling though, i usually only fall while trying to do a jump, or something stupid...haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

Just got a bloody nose on an off-axis backside 3 this past Tuesday.

So bad at spinning backside!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

My worst wreck was on a motorcycle, but we wont get into that here. Hah. Lets just say I am lucky I can still ride. 

Worst slame I ever took was in 1989 at a local golf course. There was this great sand trap that made a kick-*** jump. I was learning b/s 360's and only spinning like 300 and sliding out the rest. I wanted a perfect one. I got pissed and tried to rotate as hard has I could. I ended up going 360 + 90. Land square on my heel edge, and when straight down on my back/head. Knocked the wind out of me, and got a minor concusion. Fortunatlly, that is the worst snowboard slam I've ever taken. Skateboarding on the other hand...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

tallboarder25 said:


> Hey guys new to the forum and to snowboarding this season. i love it so far. the first times i went out obviously i fell constantly but now i don't fall very often, but when I DO fall they are pretty nasty because of the greater speed. What are your worst falls/injuries??


Heh. My worst wasn't so much bad as funny. It was my 3rd or 4th day snowboarding. I had picked it up well enough to go fast and carve somewhat but consistency was lacking. It was in Utah with about a foot of fresh snow. I was cruisin, and caught edge hidden somewhere in all the fluff. It flipped me upside down and I helicoptered (my board sort of looked like a helicopter blade spinning fast) and then landed in the snow head first. This girl saw it and felt bad for me so she asked if I was ok. I said yeah because falling in that much pow pow was like falling on marshmellow cushions. Then she said, "good, cause that looked really cool!" LOL. I was like, "let's do that again!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

When I was learing how to snowboard, I was trying to lean back so I could slow down. I guess I leaned back to far because before I knew it, I was wiping out. I ended up with my legs twisted and I had a fat bruise on the inside on my leg for a few weeks. Everytime I took a step I was in pain. It sucked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

so close to breaking arm last time out. hyper-extended it real bad attempting my first 180 off a jump. worth it though.

new show on mtv starting in a few weeks called "Scarred" -video tapes of people doing tricks and breaking their limbs. some of us may qualify.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

in my first season i had the balls to hit jumps with my seasoned buddies and i wasnt making the jump at the bottom of the hill all day so at the end of the day i got the balls to bomb the hill and hit the jump without a single carve to slow me down... well i ended up landing about 15 foot past the landing on the back of my board and i hit so hard my feet both popped out of my bindings and my board cracked me in the back of my head knocking me out... a few trips to the hill later i was confident again and decided to hit the bigger jump at middle of the hill and i landed on the back of my board AGAIN :dunno: and this time i had new bindings that held me in and i ended up yanking my ankle out of the socket then when i hit the front of my board i sprained the same ankle.. that concluded my first season i couldnt walk on it for about a month without crutches


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

i hear you kerst. i snapped a board landing on the tail, too. bought it for $100 on ebay and snapped it the very first day i rode it, it was an ORACLE. has anyone heard of that company?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

yea i ride a capita mht and actually when i did that a bubble formed on the curve of the board where the tail starts so i brought it back to where i got it and they sent it to capita, capita is now gonna send me the 08 version of the board and i just got a glimpse of it the other day and its pretty sweet looking... you can check it out here i ride a 157 so it would be the middle board 8th picture down
³±Á÷·çÏò±ê:08Ñ©¼¾ÐÂÆ·ËÙµÝ¶þ-µ¥°åµØ´ø


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

I hit a long narrow patch off ice while trying to turn, and ended up going about 30 ft on my knees, I was in a race for 6 weeks, there was no stopping, haven't been back there since, (smaller mt, for beginers anyway), I won't name it but, they didn't do a good job grooming that year, missed the shortcuts and the steep slope! Now that sucked, it was my second time on a board!, took a whole season to try it again, the injury lasted right through the winter, they were pushing me down the rest of the season on a tube on the bunny slope. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

ya man my ankle still bothers me to this day.. and i can predict when its goin to storm within 24hrs just by the way my ankle feels, fucking weird shit


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Kerst4life said:


> ya man my ankle still bothers me to this day.. and i can predict when its goin to storm within 24hrs just by the way my ankle feels, fucking weird shit


Haha that could be from the dampness before a storm affecting your joints


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

My wife bailed off a box two seasons ago and landed on her hand as the edge of her board continued in an arc motion. This effectivley pulled her forearm out of her elbow socket like twisting a chicken leg. Then the muscle tissue shot her forearm bones several inches behind her upper arm and lodged her elbow behind her tricep. This made her forearm look like it was only a couple of inches long but I could see the outline of her bones through the skin. It took 4 doctors to pull it back in shape and she nearly lost full mobility of her arm. This was particullarly gruesome to watch and I used to even work on a killfloor. This scared her from riding at all last season. To summarize, never land on your hands...ever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

think my worst injury so far is a bruised tail bone but when i know im going down(when i dont catch an edge) i pretty much try to lean into the fall so its like im taking a real sharp turn lol...helps to shave off some speed and lessen the speed your going at twords the gorund so if you do it right its a much prefered slide rather than a smack on the snow/ice


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

How ever you fall...DON'T STICK YOUR HANDS OUT TO CATCH YOURSELF. If you're gonna fall, you're gonna fall and using your wrists to catch you will probably be the worst thing you can do. The best "technique" I think you could do is just to relax (yah, I know, it's hard to do, but it's doable!) and just ragdoll, once you KNOW you're in a situation where you CAN control how your limbs funtion, THEN you can try and start to stop.

And Danno, I think your wifey and I need to pay a visit to each other!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I try to fall on my shoulder if I know I am going to fast to control it. I usually slide so that my board is uphill from me. I can drag the board to slow myself down. Still, sliding down a mountain headfirst sucks...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

broke tail bone and wrists


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

interesting article, ill keep all that stuff in mind even tho i know *some* of it, next time i go up the mountain.

And thanks :]


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i find the best way to fall is to rag doll it.

inertia and gravity conspire to create a situation you can only roll with; fighting it will just hurt more. it is like surfing.... when the waves crash down on you, do you try to swim against it, or would you just let buoyancy cause you to bob up to the surface, all cool clam and collected like?

my worst crash was when it was puking fresh snow.... headed straight out off piste, and inevitably skagged the front toe side edge of a buried rock. this caused me to belly flop straight onto the following rock, ribs first. crack! oh yeah! big fun!

done that few times now; i gotta reckon my x-rays will show my left side of my body looking like a bag of gravel!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

The injury I despise the most is the concussion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

tallboarder25 said:


> Hey guys new to the forum and to snowboarding this season. i love it so far. the first times i went out obviously i fell constantly but now i don't fall very often, but when I DO fall they are pretty nasty because of the greater speed. What are your worst falls/injuries??


dislocated knee cap with brusing underneath the knee cap ... now i have runners knee (slipping knee cap which grinds on my bones) 

knee pads are great when you are riding on the ice!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I like to fall in powder. Soooo much more forgiving. Oliver demostrated last year on Berthoud Pass.
Looks like he's going to put the landing down.








Oooops...








That wasn't so bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

man i remember my first time in pow ... it was at steamboat and my friend Renee had torn her acl... she couldn't ride so she took us to the gondola she said remember to lean back same with my other firend that was riding with us ... well 16 inches on the first run meant me and my friends all crashed .... now when i crash in powder i just giggle... as long as its a soft landing


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

ive never been on powder :[

sux big time


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Powder rulez, but you do have to learn how to ride in it. Getting caught in a flat area can really suck. Postholing sucks. Overall though, it's all I want to ride anymore. It's soooo much fun.
Still, keeping in line with the "how do you fall?" theme. Teleskiers love pow because of doing the tele "faceplant".








And skiers make good avalanche bombs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

bwhahahahha here is a good one that i did .... remember to have your helemt attached or it goes rolling down the hill when you crash


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nioce! I think you have some snow in your hair...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

its so fun to wipeout in powder because it doesnt hurt. the big ones hurt but nothing compared to slamming on groomed/ice trails.
i had a classic barrel roll/fliping in powder like you see what pros sometimes get in vids once. fondest memory ever in powder. haha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I've done front and back handsprings in the pow on more than one occasion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

and my helmet and my goggles and my vents i cleaned most of it out before they could get a pic! all I remember is a white room when i landed(or crashed)! Not bad for my first cliff drop


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mmmmm,the whiteroom. I love it in there.








Coming up for air!








C'mon boy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

now has your dog ever crashed while chasing you???


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh he has stumbles and such every season. But a full on crash, nah. The steeper it is the faster he goes. He did cut his leg open pretty bad early season on a hidden stick. He also broke a nail, but that was much less serious. That was all in his first season. The last two season, no injuries, just good times. To say the least he's into it.
























Have I spammed the thread with enough of my backcountry pics???


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

no keep posting more its great!!!! i have to many inbound pictures of my best friend and i gooffing around!!!


that has to be the funniest thing ever ... i got a few people in my office looking at me because i laughed so hard!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

ok here is one .. this is my best friend renee ... she went the wrong way fell and didnt want to walk anymore look close!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

that last one of ur dog is awesome! something you would see in a greetingcard or something


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

I know I love all of killclimbz's pics. I'm so jealous.


I can't wait to try out this "powder" stuff. Sounds foreign, but I can dig it. I'm sure it'll be no hardpack, but it can't be _that_ bad if so many people talk about it ...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah Chelly, we'll have to hook up (stop it dirty minds!) when you are out in Colorado. Maybe I'll get to take you to a powder stash or two of mine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah Chelly, we'll have to hook up (stop it dirty minds!) when you are out in Colorado. Maybe I'll get to take you to a powder stash or two of mine.



As long as you're willing to put up with a powder noob, it'll be my honor!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

i dont know if anyones mentioned this, but whenever i fall i always clench my fists, cuase ive broken both my wrists, which could have been preventable if i made a fist.. 

now i ride with wrist guards.. i dont mind really, only if im doing something stupid XD


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Elemdee said:


> whenever i fall i always clench my fists, i dont mind really, only if im doing something stupid XD


what an angry young man!

i have rag dolled across powder so many times; i am yet to see a bad thing about it (apart from those rib cracking occasions i guess)

the best crash ever was when i caught a heel edge back in my newbie days. i was going at a fair old rate of knots and so my wipe out was at such an acute angle, i just snowplowed thru the flakey flake face up until i was buried lying on my back.

i was laffing until i inhaled snow and then i had to thrash about to exhume myself! good times.

the key to powder riding tho, is to set back your binders, lean more on your rear leg than usual, expect the turn initiation to take longer and just go with the fizzing flow.

aw man! now i have withdrawals!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> aw man! now i have withdrawals!


join the club ..... i keep on having dreams about snow


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^this summer ain't been too bad; last year i had about 2 or 3 really long dreams every week about riding.

thus far, i had one brief dream where i had time only to do a few backside jumps.... i still woke up feeling gutted, but not like last year.... not yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

mine have just been about watching the snow fall! my fav is when its the big fat flakes....


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mine are always about spinning floaty airs off of natural hits; kinda like the section in _91 words for..._


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh I love (and hate) snowboard dreams. I either can't board at all, or I'm like the best boarder in the world. Haha, gravity in my dreams is always non-existant .. I always end up floating around somehow. I have dreams like Paolo where I'll be hitting kickers, but I'll hit it and just fly up like, 100 feet, float through the air a couple hundred feet more, then land like a feather. Of course, TOTALLY unreal, but it's pretty cool to be that high up.

That, or I have dreams where I've completely forgotten how to board and nothing is working out. My bindings break, my board is a piece of plywood, I'm strapped in with just my bare feet (that was a weird one), etc ...

Okay I'm done getting off topic LOL, but I love wet, I mean snow dreams.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I cant even remember the last time I had a dream I could remember. Does day dreaming about snowboarding count? b/c I do that pretty much everyday....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought you said that you always rode with a "clenched sphincter"...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

that's not what he said, but i am certain thatis what he meant.

i mean have you seen his fotos? that ain't a grin!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Boy have I.
















The reason he has the mask on here is so that you can't see the pain on his face. It's not because it's freakin' 20 degrees below.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

always off into the woods!

that guy has aspirations of being a bear!

you can see the apprehension on his face in the last foto despite the ninja mask.... "where can i squat? there ain't no trees!"

always clenched!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

In pic two he almost had a blow out!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

was he always lurking at the back (in all respects)?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Let me see.
Yep...








Yep...








Yep...








In all honesty MPD had just come up from Seal Level and was hiking at well over 11,000ft.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, those are some great shots though. My hats off to you for your pursuit of adventure! NO PAIN NO GAIN! Who ever came up with that never fell on their [email protected]@!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> In all honesty MPD had just come up from Seal Level and was hiking at well over 11,000ft.


considering that fella's breakfast bong hits, he's already stratospheric before his first coffee of the day!

but of course, such methods of _altitude acquisition_ will undoubtedly result in some detriment to his lung lining!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Team Dookie anyone?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

um may be paranoid, but someone made a good point:



> I hate these threads because they can be used against you later. There are lots of stories of insurance companies fishing on message boards so that they can bust customers and not pay them. You see this alot on motorcycle message boards. When this is someones first post, and their profile hasn't been filled out.......it sends of warning bells to me.


that topic starter joined to post the same thread on both forums:
thread on here


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

hmm. on my second day snowboarding, i had carving down pretty well,
but i could barely do it consistently. not knowing this my cousin
told me to go on the steepest run on the mountain. I, having a friend
thats a girl up there (guys know how much of an influence this is, haha) 
choose not to look like a wuss and said ok. so on my way down i got 
the nose of my board caught and i fell forward. while sliding down the
slope, i tried to get back up on my board but then caught the back
of my board, then i tried to get up and got the front of my board caught.
and this continued over and over until the bottom of the
hill. i could even hear the people on the chair lift above me saying
"WOAH MAN ARE YOU ALRIGHT?!" i literally fell down 90% of that slope.
surprised i didnt break my neck.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I've got a good ones but my worst was probably thre years ago. I was just starting to really try to learn to spin 3s. I was in the park and I went up the side of a tranny on a smaller table and went for a front side 3 and got a little upside down about 7 or 8 feet in the air and like a dumb ass put my left hand out to catch myself. Clean snap right at my wrist, the back portion slid up over the top of the front. I was lucky it didn't come through the skin. So i ended up with two pins in my wrist holding all together while it healed. But what sucked most about it is that I had a free trip to breck that I didn't get to go to cause of this. Frontside spins still freak me out now to, I just feel awkward doin them.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Worst fall for me was shooting off a cliff in a white-out at Big White. After the plunge I hit a steep pitch on my back upside down and began sliding really fast headfirst passing exposed rocks. I was stupid enough NOT to be wearing a helmet on that trip but lucked out by not hitting any rocks and managed to finally stopped by slamming my board up and down digging into the snow. As soon as I settled down I text messaged the spouse making sure the will I made before leaving was still in safe hands. Then a near miss with a crevasse the next day was cause enough to get right hammered the same evening! God, I love to snowboard!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

God why can't I have epic stories like that. Not that I wouldn't of just about peed myself as I flew past rocks head first but still good story.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> God why can't I have epic stories like that. Not that I wouldn't of just about peed myself as I flew past rocks head first but still good story.


Don't worry...we all get a turn or two (or several) at a near miss. I always make sure my will is updated before venturing into the steeps just to be safe and then I celebrate life by drinking myself stupid after a near miss. That particular trip above saw me getting carried by 5 Australians and one Englishman back to my bunk in the hostel after drinking two beers, 2 mickeys of Amaretto and 1/2 a 26 of Gibsons Sterling whiskey.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

what about SCORPIONS... 

ive done a couple of these on snow cos of stiff ass rent boards. But when it happens im so glad its on snow. Ive done them on concrete skating too LOL



Basically think of:

Face on ground 
Arms flat on the ground pointing backwards
Back bent over
Feet around the same area as ur head hahaahah


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

*OH!*

and the good ones are *MOVING* at the same time


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Kieran said:


> *OH!*
> 
> and the good ones are *MOVING* at the same time



Aaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, those are a blast. =\ I'm glad I wear a helmet, or else I would have 3-4 gashes in the back of my head.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I've recently broke by foot skatebboarding. the only thing I've ever done snowboarding is broke my left wrist


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i tend to break my ribs, when i ding the front edge on a buried rock when floating thru powder, which causes me to belly flop onto the next rock. my chest x-ray must look like a bag of gravel by now!

other than that, a bruised bum and a sprained wrist are thankfully my limits


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

My first injury was on about my 3rd or 4th time out. I was nearly down the hill when I noticed this 7-10 year old girl plopped down not quite at the base. Already heading straight for her and still being quite new and not very good, I just tried to stop as soon as I could. So here I am, flying down the bottom of the hill trying to stop toeside and looking over my shoulder to see the kid. After about 15 yards I've slowed down considerably and think everything is going to be fine. But of course I had to catch some edge...So I go flying into the air, do a flip, and land on my head on the other side of this girl. Ii layed there for 2 or 3 minutes recollecting myself and then got back in line for the lift  .

My second and most serious injury occurred getting off the lift. This was my 5th or 6th time out and I was giving blacks a shot (not saying much at the place we go to) but I was only a mid blue. Anyways there was three of us on the lift and we get to the top and start sliding away. None of us were pros at getting of the lift but I expected more from the people I was with. The skier in the middle started losing his balance, so he grabbed my back to regain it. Well needless to say it through me off balance and I started to fall. But oh no, I can't fall because his fucking skis were ontop of my board. My body was going down and my legs couldn't follow. So I knew it wasn't going to end well. As I was going down I felt a popping sensation (in and out). I knew my knee was messed up so I didn't even bother trying to get up. I told the guy who put me in the situation to tell the lift operator. In a for minutes the patrol was up there and loading me in to thing. Riding down a hill laying down backwards and scary as shit. 2 weeks later I was back and getting air. Sucks though because no that knee still has issues. (It was diagnosed a MCl strain btw)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

*Accidents*

I luckly havent had any bad accidents...yet
-..Alex..-


----------

